# New shipment of fish ready for sale today, Specials clownfish $8.99 ea and more read



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of fish ready for sale.

Specials start today March 16 till Wednesday, March 18

Ocelleris Clownfish $8.99 any size sm., Med., and large.

Blue-Green Chromis $3.49 each

Red Fire gobies $8.99 each

Cleaner Shrimp $12.99 each

Blood Shrimp $16.99 each

More in-store specials

Here is the list of fish that came in 
*
*COMMON NAME SCIENTIFIC NAME*

*Chromis Blue-Green Chromisviridis
Damsel Sgt. Major Abudefdufsaxatilis
Goby Asst. Color Coral Gobiodonhistrio
Goby Firefish Nemateleotrismagnifica
Stripe Marine Catfish Plotususlineatus
Cardinal Spotted Sphaeramia nematoptera
Wrasse Black Leopard Macropharyngodonnegrosensis
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Maroon (M) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Clown Pink Skunk Amphiprionperideraion
Clown Brown & White Amphiprionsebae
Wrasse Red Coris (Juv) Corisgaimard
Goby Engineer Pholidichthysleucotaenia
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S) Paracanthurushepatus
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Hogfish Spotted (Juv) Bodianusaxillaris
Pipefish Banded Doryrhamphusdactyliophorus
Pipefish Red Manybanded Doryrhamphusmultiannulatus
Eel Snowflakes Echidnanebulosa
Eel Banded Moray Echidnapolyzona
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L) Pterosynchiropussplendidus
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodonmeleagris
Puffer Honeycomb Canthigastersolandri
Puffer Valentini Canthigastervalentini
Anthias Dispar (M/L) Pseudanthiasdispar
Anthias Purple Queen (M/L) Pseudanthiastuka
Anthias Tricolor Anthias Pseudanthiasrubrizonatus
Anthias Randall (Male) Pseudanthiasrandalli
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Box Fish Yellow (M) Ostracioncubicus
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv. Acanthuruspyroferus
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M) Halichoereshortulanus
Parrotfish Bicolor Cetoscarusbicolor
Wrasse Red Wetmorella Wetmorella Triocellata
Hogfish Scissortail Bodianusanthioides
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprionmelanopus
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplusmesoleucus
Clown Black Percula (M/L) Amphiprionlatezonatus
Clown Saddle Back (M/L) Amphiprionpolymnus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Maroon (M) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Grouper Panther (S/M) Cromileptesaltivelis
Angel Bicolor Centropygebicolor
Goby Diamond Orange Spot Valencienneapuellaris
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchuschaetodonoides
Sweetlips Yellow Oriental Plectorhinchuslineatus
Sweetlips Stripe Plectorhinchuslineatus
Hogfish Coral Bodianusmesothorax
Fox Face (S) Lovulpinus
Butterfly Racoon (S) Chaetodonlunula
Anthias Purple Square (Male) Pseudanthiaspleurotaenia
Angel Gray Poma (Adult) Chaetodontoplusmelanosoma
Eel Blue Ribbon Rhinomureanaquaesita
Eel Black Ribbon Rhinomureanaquaesita
Puffer Dogface Arothronnigropunctatus
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S) Diodonholocanthus
Puffer Short-Spine Porcu.(S) Diodonliturosus
Grouper Blue Dotted Cephalopholisargus
Lionfish Black Volitan Pteroisvolitans
Lionfish White Volitan Pteroislunulata
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M) Acanthurusolivaceous 
Anglerfish Asstd. Color Antennariuspictus
Butterfly Saddle (M) Chaetodonephippium
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult) Acanthuruspyroferus
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult) Corisgaimard
Sweetlips Painted Plectorhinchuspictus
Tang Unicorn (L) Nasounicornis
Angel Blue Koran (M/L) Pomacanthussemicirculatus
Clown Saddle Back (M/L) Amphiprionpolymnus
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv. Acanthuruspyroferus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasomaveliferum
Clown Ocellaris (L/XL) Amphiprionocellaris
Cocoworm Sabellatarteindica
Cow Fish Long Horn (S) Lactoriacornuta
Shark Dolphin (ML/L) Malacanthuslatovittatus (ML/L)
Shrimp Manthis (Green) (M/L) Odontadactylusscyllarus
Scallops Flame Limariafragilis
Tube worms Asst. Color Cerianthusmenbraneceus
FingerTube Worm Color Sabellatarteindica
Feather Duster Sabellatarteindica
Shrimp Banded Stenopushispidus
Shrimp Tiger Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Anemone Long Tentacle Radianthusmalu
Shrimp Anemone Periclimenes brevicarpalis
Shrimp Marble Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Slugs Tricolor Chromodorisquadricolor
Anemone Purple LongTent-S Heteractis malu
Crab Red Myctirisspecie
Shrimp Sexy Thoramboinensis
Blenny Red Scooter Synchiropus marmoratus
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodonmeleagris
Clown Saddle Back (S) Amphiprionpolymnus
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Angel Watanabe (Fem) (M/L) Genicanthuswatanabei
Angel Watanabe (Male) Genicanthuswatanabei
Angel Zebra Swallow (Male) Genicanthusmilanospilos
Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) Genicanthusmilanospilos
Angel Black Poma (Nox) Centropygenox
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurusjaponicus
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthystrimaculatus
Angel Keyhole Centropygetibicen
Starfish Blue Linckialaevigata
Starfish Red Fromiaindica
Slugs Purple Hypselodorisbullockii
Eel Banded Snake Myrichthyscolubrinus
Eel White (Ghost) Pseudechidna brummeri
Shark Spotted Atelomycterusmarmoratus
Shark Banded Chiloscylliumpunctatum
Tang Naso Lipstic (L) Nasolituratus
Clown Orange Skunk Amphiprionakallopisos
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Clown Saddle Back (S) Amphiprionpolymnus
Wrasse Green Halichoereschloropterus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi*


----------



## Krazykendall (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi, I was looking to get a pair of small clownfish. Just was wondering where you are located. My wife and I are trying to do a Nemo themed tank for her. 
Your help would be greatly appreciated. We are looking for young fish but any help will do.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi yes we have small clown fish. The post above is from 2015.

2260 Kingston Road
Scarborough, M1N1T9
Call store 416-267-7252


----------

